# President clocks?



## lebaron (Mar 8, 2009)

Does anyone have any links to the history of the company?

Many such as some of their 30 day types, look to be almost identical to Seiko models. Are they linked, or just copies?

Thanks.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

This intrigued me a tad as I have restored a couple of the SEIKO clocks, and indeed one version I spotted on looking them up looks well like a SEIKO rebranded. OTOH, also looking at other stuff, they could easily be a brand from someone like a catalogue company as they have other products like fake (quartz) carriage clocks, and older pendulum clocks and so on. Research required, obviously.


----------



## lebaron (Mar 8, 2009)

Yes, I was looking at this one on flea-bay as a possible donor for my Seiko, but wasn't sure if I could use it or not....

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PRESIDENT-PENDULUM-DAY-DATE-CHIMES-WALL-CLOCK-30-DAY-WORKING-/282913115611?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&nma=true&si=OsaYHRP%2B%2B6%2B4tySijw3UDDn9ngA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------

